# Shoulders blow



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 11, 2005)

So, my right shoulder has always been a little gamey; torn infraspinatus, Lat Dorsi insertion, transverse humeral ligament, and a slap lesion in the glenoid labrum. But I managed to learn to live with it; to keep on kenpoing and wrasslin despite the injuries.

Around April-ish, I decided to test an SL4 move with a friend (I have a tendency not to want to take someone elses word for something till I see for myself); in a nutshell, I throw my strongest haymaker right at my training partner, while he beats the timing with what amounts to an inward hammer-fisting block to the AC joint of the attacking limb. Interesting effect: The acromion stopped hard, but the momentum of the arm kept traveling forward. Add to my list-o-crap in the shoulder a grade 2 AC joint separation and torn supraspinatus tendon.

I let it rest for spell, started rehab on it, then the weekend prior to a Sepulveda seminar at Mr. Whites school, got broad-sided in an intersectionI was the passenger, and the impact hit my right side; tipped the car over. Sez I, these seminars are way too kewl to pass up; Ill go anyway. I think my body crapped out at about the half-way pointtried to push through, but still had to quit early.

More rehab. Thinks I, I am ready to beginshoulders tight, so lets do it. Less than one hour doing a drill in class that would be tough on a healthy shoulder, and its 2 days before I can elevate my hand to wipe my nose.

Im too much of a coward to get the total shoulder rebuild they wanna do, and in too much of a hurry to wait for it to heal (as much as it will) naturally. So, back to rehab, training slowly, and trying not to let frustration pull me out of play.

Nothing really to do for it; just venting.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this! It'll never be the same, but I'm sure you'll get stronger with time.

Getting the surgery is worth thinking about...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Dr. Dave. Hope your rehab goes well & that it's allowed to heal completely this time. The surgery is still an option, is it not? 

"We can rebuild him, we have the technology..." (_insert 'Six Million Dollar Man' theme) _


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 11, 2005)

geeze, man.  one after the other.  at some point, i would suggest you consider getting the repair job done.  sounds like it's just getting worse.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, if you don't want the surgery, you might want to talk to your doctor or PT about some exercises to strengthen the muscles around the joint, which would stabilize the joint.  Usually, that means relatively low weight exercises.

Here's another suggestion:  don't throw gigantic hook punches, _omote shuto_, etc.  Period.  Keep them tight, or else find another technique.


----------

